# Wood Lathe and jointer



## WesternSaw

Hi fellas
I don't think that I have posted here before as I have never turned any wood before or used some of the many wood working tools available.I have always had an interest in wood turning but no tools.Well yesterday I made a step forward in to be able to start to turn wood and work with wood.I purchased a Rockwell wood lathe mounted on about a 6 inch wide piece of channel iron,I need to get a motor for it as it has the pulleys and different pieces for turning stuff as well, but no cutting tools yet.I paid $50.00 for it,hope that's a good price it seems well taken care of.Also picked up a Rockwell Beaver wood jointer with pulley but no motor for $45.00 as well.
Anyway let me know your thoughts
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## CWME

As long as the bearings are good and it goes round and round it sounds like a good start.

When looking for turning tools spend the $ and get High Speed Steel (HSS). It is well worth the extra $.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Geeezzzz!*

Hope I'm not going to piss anybody off on this forum but I thought I would get a little more response to my thread than the one reply.I have looked around the internet and determined that I think the lathe is a Rockwell International 3400 made in Guelph,Ontario,Canada.Most of the 3400 lathes I found though are painted gray and the one I have has a black wrinkle finish on it,which definitely looks to be the factory paint job.It is a 36 inch in length.
I would like to get my hands on a owners/service manual for this lathe.Would anyone on here have one they want to part with?
More on the Rockwell Beaver jointer made in Guelph,Ontario soon.
Many Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## ray benson

Could only find: Parts manual - some woodworkers forum should have one.
http://www.owwm.com/pubs/83/1855.pdf


----------



## WesternSaw

*Hello Ray*

Thanks for looking for me!I found the same thing, just the parts manual.I have tried a Canadian woodworking forum,see if anything comes up there.
Thanks Again
Lawrence P.S. Ray did you check out that 4 year old boy playing the drums in the music thread?


----------



## ray benson

The boy is impressive. A child prodigy.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Rockwell Wood Lathe*

Heres a couple of pictures of the wood lathe I picked up at a garage sale a couple of weeks back
Lawrence


----------



## Bill G

petesoldsaw said:


> .................
> I would like to get my hands on a owners/service manual for this lathe.Would anyone on here have one they want to part with?
> More on the Rockwell Beaver jointer made in Guelph,Ontario soon.
> Many Thanks
> Lawrence



Call the Mississippi office. They will probably send you it free. I have quite a selection of vintage woodworking tools if you need more.

Bill


----------



## WesternSaw

*BillG*

Thanks for the information Bill!
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Lathe Parts*

fellas if you look at the last picture of the ones i posted on the lathe you will see the accessories for the lathe.I know for sure the two steel parts go with the lathe, but what about the other two? the one part has different threads than the lathe and other pieces
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Bill G*

When you say the Mississippi office are you talking about the new Rockwell tools? That could be the new company, I believe it has no relation to the Older Rockwell tools.Do you have a link or the phone number Bill?
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Manual*

If anyone comes across an owners manual for the lathe I have I would be interested, if the price is right.The 3400 apparently was quite popular
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## Jeff_Rich

Looks like a great deal to me.
Buy a good set of HSS tools and learn to sharpen.
Take a look at some woodturning sites.
Go to a club meeting in your area, if available.
Learning with some friends is way easier than on your own.


----------



## CWME

petesoldsaw said:


> fellas if you look at the last picture of the ones i posted on the lathe you will see the accessories for the lathe.I know for sure the two steel parts go with the lathe, but what about the other two? the one part has different threads than the lathe and other pieces
> Thanks
> Lawrence



I would like to retract my prior statement... HOLY COW that thing looks BRAND NEW! I mean my brand new Jet is not that clean. No marks scratches general use wear etc. For $50 bucks you STOLE IT.

It looks like you can do some out board turning for bigger stuff(don't go crazy the bearings can't handle a 4' bowl )

The parts in your pic... looks like you have three face plates and I am not sure about the thing with the spindle on it. Does it fit in the headstock? 

Are the threads on both sides of the head stock the same? It is not unusual to have parts from multiple machines. If I died tomorrow and my wife sold my tools someone would be confused with the 5 different lathes that I have and the parts that go with them. Add to that I have parts that I inherited from My Grandfater. He was a shop teacher and collected stuff. I have faceplates of his in a box of all threads and sizes. Not suprised that you have one that is different and doesn't fit.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Looks like a great deal - but also looks very heavy. That's a good thing once your get it set up. 

I believe the tool rest is on backwards - unless you get a reversible motor.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Thanks to you all!*

Thanks to all of you responding to my thread I will be trying to keep this going as I ease into the wood turning.The fella who passed away was multi talented in all sorts of things,metalworking,woodworking,electrical,heavy duty operator,musician,you name it.I was surprized at the shape of the lathe and the price even though I did not know what it was worth,it seemed like a good deal to me.I have seen some printed material similar to this lathe on this site listed below.All I know is that it was made in Guelph Ontario and it is a model 3400 Rockwell International.Some have said that the colour is unusual as most are gray.Would like to get a metal stand made with a wood plank shelf to hold a motor and shaft pulley system like I have seen on sites.Yes ,someone already pointed out that i have the tool rest on backwards .Not a good start is it? LOL! If you know anyone that has the owners/operators manual I would be interested in that.
Thanks
Lawrence
http://www.owwm.com/


----------



## BIG JAKE

petesoldsaw said:


> fellas if you look at the last picture of the ones i posted on the lathe you will see the accessories for the lathe.I know for sure the two steel parts go with the lathe, but what about the other two? the one part has different threads than the lathe and other pieces
> Thanks
> Lawrence



The two metal wheels with the holes in them are face plates looks like 3" and 6" from here. You screw your block of wood to those and turn bowls. There is a third faceplate with a wheel screwed to it maybe buffing wheel. The last one looks like what you'd mount a sand disk to and mount to the lathe to turn it although the shaft doesn't look tapered. Most lathes have MT-1 or MT-2 headstocks-not sure what yours has. Face plates are around 16 to 20 bucks. Good luck. By the way I'm a newbie too with the wood turning I just picked up a Jet JML-1014 for 125 bucks.


----------



## discounthunter

could the piece with the shaft on it be a "punch" for getting mt fittings out?i have a homemade one out of a screwdriver .


----------



## john taliaferro

it looks like part of a collet chuck, will it slide in to the head stock?50 $ you should feel bad,thats like new. ive seen black before serch for saw mill creek.com . john t


----------



## isaaccarlson

buzz sawyer said:


> Looks like a great deal - but also looks very heavy. That's a good thing once your get it set up.
> 
> I believe the tool rest is on backwards - unless you get a reversible motor.



What good is a reversible motor? The work would leap from the lathe or your bowl would go crashing to the floor.


----------



## buzz sawyer

isaaccarlson said:


> What good is a reversible motor? The work would leap from the lathe or your bowl would go crashing to the floor.



????? You've never run a lathe with a reversible motor? All depends on which side of the work you're on.


----------



## dustytools

isaaccarlson said:


> What good is a reversible motor? The work would leap from the lathe or your bowl would go crashing to the floor.



The reverse would be for sanding purposes mainly or you could turn from the opposite side of the lathe if it were more comfortable to you. My new Delta 46-460 has a reversible motor and I havent used that option yet.


----------

